

Show HN:Emphatic.co – social media done for you, on-demand - interpares
http://www.emphatic.co/?h

======
phibs
I like your service. However, I am not sure if 100 updates are too many for a
small business. You could instead promise "invested time" into each update.
That might not be as measurable as a definitive number of posts but as a small
business I would rather get 50 good, thought-through posts than 100
superficial non-sense updates.

~~~
sixbit
This is good feedback to consider, thanks for that, appreciate it.

When we say 100 updates, it's 100 good ones :-). The thinking behind starting
at 100 is so that the customer gets a couple updates a day in order to keep
their audience engaged.

That said we are definitely looking into being more flexible with the plans.
We have had some requests for a larger package than the Gold, > 225
updates/mo, and are willing to do this. Also thinking about top up credits, if
you have an acute need like an event or product launch.

